# Age range?



## Luke (Oct 17, 2010)

What kind of age range do you find appropriate for dating? I'm 26 and I think 20 would be my lower limit and early thirties would be my upper. But I would be pretty flexible about this if I met the right person.


----------



## WickedQueen (Jun 1, 2009)

I'm 27. I think 22 will be my lower limit and 45 will be my upper limit.


----------



## Ephemerald (Aug 27, 2011)

Let's see... I'm 29... so... 23 to 35 seems reasonable?

When I was younger, I preferred older women (i.e. 20 falling for a 25 year old PhD student).

I suppose I could go a little higher or lower now, but I don't want a generation gap.


----------



## Erbse (Oct 15, 2010)

+/- 2 years give or take. I'm in my early 20's, though.


----------



## twoofthree (Aug 6, 2011)

I'd go a bit lower than I would higher.

I'd go 10 years lower, but only 5 years higher.


----------



## dusttrust (Mar 4, 2011)

I'm 21. I would prefer a girl between 19 and 23, however I could go lower or highter if this was worth it.


----------



## Eerie (Feb 9, 2011)

I've dated from two years younger to 15 years older. It's not something that I put a lot of thought into when I get into relationships.


----------



## bigtex1989 (Feb 7, 2011)

half your age +7 to twice (your age -7) 

so 18 - 30 for me


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

bigtex1989 said:


> half your age +7 to twice (your age -7)
> 
> so 18 - 30 for me


I think mine would be the same, I believe we're the same age.


----------



## Quinlan (Apr 18, 2011)

I am 25 and dating a person who is 20. I wouldn't put a range in relation to my own age. A static range of >= 18 is a good idea for obvious reasons.

To poorly answer your question, I would be willing to date any age as long as we are compatible and sexually attracted to each other.


----------



## Modifier (Aug 17, 2011)

I am 23 my range 18-25


----------



## The Proof (Aug 5, 2009)

plus or minus four years is plenty


----------



## nádej (Feb 27, 2011)

I'm 22 and I'd say my current range is 20 to 30.


----------



## Yardiff Bey (Jun 5, 2011)

My age: 45

Absolute lower limit: 25 (younger than that I worry about if I intimidate them from too much life experience, or they bore me because of not enough life experience)

Preferred lower limit: 30

Upper limit: 55

Thinking seriously about it: if the girl was interested in a fling (mutual of course) I would go outside those limits by maybe another 5 years.


----------



## ficsci (May 4, 2011)

There's an equation for this










yep :laughing:


This sounds kinda sick, but although I'm 20, sometimes I still find younger boys age 14 and above attractive. But I feel like I'm growing physically too fast :/ As for older guys, that depends on their personalities and inner child. Maybe early 30s would be my limit. But I don't think I know any 30-something guys personally. I'm just basing this on musicians I'm into, lol


----------



## MonieJ (Nov 22, 2010)

bigtex1989 said:


> half your age +7 to twice (your age -7)
> 
> so 18 - 30 for me


pretty much yeah :wink: except I would prob go 19-30


----------



## dusttrust (Mar 4, 2011)

Age/2 + 7 definitely doesn't work for me.


----------



## Indigo Aria (Jan 12, 2010)

I'm 20, I'd go 18 to 35. I prefer someone older, though, my preferred range is probably 25 - 30.


----------



## Kr3m1in (Jan 16, 2011)

I'm 22. 
I wouldn't go lower than 18 and higher than 26.

So, +/- 4.


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

dusttrust said:


> Age/2 + 7 definitely doesn't work for me.


Me neither TBH, I know 18 is my lowest according to it, but I think 20 is my actual lowest. I'm not really into that "barely legal" stuff.


----------



## Mulberries (Feb 17, 2011)

I'm 24 and I would go 22-40.


----------



## angularvelocity (Jun 15, 2009)

I'm 23, my lower limit was 21 but I broke that, but definitely 20 for lower and upper is 39!


----------



## MissJordan (Dec 21, 2010)

Fizz said:


> Me neither TBH, I know 18 is my lowest according to it, but I think 20 is my actual lowest. I'm not really into that "barely legal" stuff.


_...We could have had something special...._


----------



## viva (Aug 13, 2010)

Youngest I'd go right now would be 20, oldest would probably be 26 or 27.

Currently dating a 23-year-old and I'm 20.


----------



## Hardstyler (Sep 4, 2010)

I'm 18. I've been having this wierd thing for older chicks now since im back in college ^.^ So 18+ but under 25 For me. Seems that anything under that is too immature or bratty kinda thing goin on. Totally grew out of my high school stage back in junior year acctually.


----------



## jay_argh (May 27, 2011)

Erbse said:


> +/- 2 years give or take. I'm in my early 20's, though.


Exactly mine.


----------



## Fleetfoot (May 9, 2011)

18-26...I'd probably go older, but I'm too immature.


----------



## Deamo (Nov 15, 2010)

25 - 35 for me at present.


----------



## thor odinson (May 21, 2011)

I'd probably go +- 5 or 6 years


----------



## BrainPicker_omnomnom (Aug 24, 2011)

Well, I am 23. I have had relationships with three guys: first guy is 2 years older, second is 1 month younger, third is 2 years younger. The third is by far the most mature, strong-willed, and overall perfect match for me. Okay, I'm a little biased about him right now ^_^

I don't really have an opinion of what age range I find appropriate. I don't think I would go under 21, and I don't see anything wrong with getting up to 45 (as long as he doesn't come off as a creeper). 

Though I think as long as it's between two consenting adults, let people date who they want. Who am I to judge?


----------



## MissJordan (Dec 21, 2010)

I'm 18 (turning 19 soon).

Willing to date 17 to 20.

17 might become 18 after my birthday, high school girls are either irritatingly monotonous or monotonously irritating.


----------



## Tyche (May 12, 2011)

I'm 21, turning 22 in three months. I'd say my range is 20-26. I'd probably make an exception for someone special, but any younger and most of them are really immature and any older and they're likely too mature for me in their life. We might get along well, but are probably not at the same place in life considering mine is really just starting.


----------



## dusttrust (Mar 4, 2011)

There is something wrong with the formula:

a 14yo could date a 21yo, but a 21yo couldn't date a 14yo (17 and a half at most)
(14*2)-7=21
(21/2)+7=14.5

Morover, under 14yo we start getting strange results:
a 2yo could date at minimum a 8yo, and at max a -3yo...

Of course this is not a serious formula, but I wanted to mention it anyway


----------



## MissJordan (Dec 21, 2010)

dusttrust said:


> There is something wrong with the formula:
> 
> a 14yo could date a 21yo, but a 21yo couldn't date a 14yo (17 and a half at most)
> (14*2)-7=21
> ...


I made you a present:


----------



## DarklyValentine (Mar 4, 2010)

This is the reality

99% of people age ranges are lower or along the lines of minus 20 plus 5 if they are 40 or if they are 30 usually -10 plus 5 etc

no matter what garbage they spout, sorry

And yes i can prove that and how stupid and lying the human race is

of course Iam the rare exception to the rule as was for toald my god himself.


----------



## NotSoRighteousRob (Jan 1, 2010)

0-110, nothing is off limits 
















[/URL]http://www.funnycorner.net/
Like I know


----------



## Penemue (Feb 23, 2010)

Half your age +7 or double your age -7 is the general rule, so for me 16-29, but i think i would go for 17-24


----------



## Hokahey (Oct 8, 2010)

Depends on the person really, I don't like to set "limits" on matters such as love. However, there is the different stages of life thing which affects matters, if I were to say I had a "range" it would probably be 20-45. I am 28 currently. Anything past 32 would "probably" mostly be for "fun". I do want three kids (if possible) and it gets increasingly hard to have kids later in life.


----------



## Erbse (Oct 15, 2010)

MissJordan said:


> Humans are either irritatingly monotonous or monotonously irritating.


I'd almost go with this version, although the premise perhaps would require to know the person good enough to see the behavioral pattern emerge.


----------



## indieandsoul (May 11, 2011)

I'm 20 and I've pretty much kept a strict range on the age of those I'd like to date, and that is between the ages of 19-26 (At first it was 23, but I decided to change it for some reason.)


----------



## Napoleptic (Oct 29, 2010)

Luke said:


> What kind of age range do you find appropriate for dating?


Maturity, maturity, maturity - age is just a number related to your body, and there are old souls in young bodies, and old bodies harboring youthful spirits.

Sure there may be differences in lifestyle, experience, goals, expectations, and so on - but what couple doesn't have to work through some of those things already?

It can feel a bit awkward at first, but so long as you communicate about it and make sure you're on the same page in the important things, it just sort of loses its import and fades into the background, just another statistic about the two of you like whether one of you has blond hair and one of you has brown hair.

Oh, and my body happens to be 30 years old, if you find that relevant.


----------



## Longdove (Jan 4, 2011)

Napoleptic said:


> Maturity, maturity, maturity - age is just a number related to your body, and there are old souls in young bodies, and old bodies harboring youthful spirits.


That was so poetic.


----------



## Ephemerald (Aug 27, 2011)

I confess that regardless to my early post on age range, I have flirted long distance with a previous friend: she was 43 years old while I was 22, and we did flirt so much that we almost dated. She often expressed her interest to drive 2 states just to see and be with me (I was stationed in the Air Force making it difficult to return the favor). So I agree with what Napoleptic shared to a point, but we did reach a realization about each other in that is wasn't the best idea--simply while we were attracted to each other, there were so many differences which made for awkward gaps in our association.

What was more peculiar: she was a well-identified lesbian. I think we got caught up in deep conversations which turned to intimacy and we kind of forgot about sexuality.

And then we have those crushes on my 40 year old chemistry professor and 50 year old dean of students! Maturity, much as stated, and loads of brilliance--I love cougars! Dating in the opposite direction can be problematic once again due to maturity, and that if I go too low I'll end up in prison. Oh yes, I've had 16 year old young women write me romantically, and while I'll offer *light talk*, I'm not touching that can of worms. Some of them want to jump into sensitive, flirty topics so swiftly that I have to back off and kindly cease conversation--probably FBI agents.


----------



## tooboku (Jun 9, 2010)

I also attract older women. At 26, I'm prone to attracting women from the 28-35 year old range. Anyone my age thinks they're too grown up for me... but what I'm attracted to kind of disappoints me... I find myself hitting on a lot of 19-21 year olds even though I know they're not mature enough for me. Ideally I'm gonna say anywhere between 22-25 I can handle, if they didn't already get knocked up. haha.


----------



## Up and Away (Mar 5, 2011)

Someone told me the rule of thumb for going downwards is half your age plus 7.


----------



## Luke (Oct 17, 2010)

Is there any age difference that you guys feel would be unacceptable in a relationship? For example, do you believe that it would be wrong for a sixty year old to date a nineteen year old?


----------



## Oleas (Jul 22, 2010)

I'm 18 and I would go from 18 to 28. I usually go for older men, even men my age seem a bit too young, although I've never dated anyone over 4 years older than I am.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Apr 15, 2010)

Souled In said:


> Someone told me the rule of thumb for going downwards is half your age plus 7.


Oh....wouldn't that mean, if you do the math, the difference would grow larger as you got older? Anywho, if I did that it would be illegal and.......ew.

But whatever floats boats....unless it's pedophilic....in that case I'd sink that boat.

For me? I don't know. It's a case by case thing.


----------



## athenasgriffin (Jul 15, 2011)

I'd try anything over eighteen once. I would have to be attracted to their mind _and_ their body, though.


----------



## MissJordan (Dec 21, 2010)

Troisi said:


> Souled In said:
> 
> 
> > Someone told me the rule of thumb for going downwards is half your age plus 7.
> ...


Reading is good too.


----------



## tooboku (Jun 9, 2010)

Luke said:


> Is there any age difference that you guys feel would be unacceptable in a relationship? For example, do you believe that it would be wrong for a sixty year old to date a nineteen year old?


This is how I want to die. When I'm about 70, I will hold a big Christmas party at my house where I will offer my 18-year-old granddaughter's best friend a large sum of money to come "hang out" upstairs. I will then snort a hell of a lot of cocaine and then die of cardiac arrest while mounting her.

Um... really anyone over 18 can do whoever he or she wants as long as they're over 18. That's the baseline. Age is just a number otherwise. There are things you want to look at though because obviously even a 19-year-old is going to be at a different stage of life than a 23-year-old. It's totally acceptable both legally and by the half your age plus seven rule but the 19-year-old is just starting college and the 23-year-old is by this point hopefully, a mature adult with a career. They're going to want different things.


----------



## DustyDrill (May 20, 2011)

I'm a late bloomer in terms of life. I had too much fun early on, so I'm a bit behind. Therefore, I'd perfer someone younger. Especially since single women my age or older expect me to be ready to marry or be superficially "successful" at this point.

I prefer 21-24. I'm currently 27. I would probably only go as high as 30-32.


----------



## YourVeryFlesh (Aug 31, 2011)

Half your age plus seven years should be the lowest you can go. Otherwise it's just creepy.


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

For me, 18-30. What? I go after older women too


----------



## DefLeppardTShirt (Oct 22, 2010)

I'm early 30s and in the last couple years have dated women from college senior to 38. Age is less important than brains. I can relate to a smart 22 year old much better than someone my age who can only talk about her friends, her makeup, and which American Idol judge she'd least like to sing in front of.


----------



## SLeigh (Sep 13, 2011)

*I'm 33 and 28 would be my lowest 35 my highest. I prefer younger men. My fiancee is 28.*


----------



## Drewbie (Apr 28, 2010)

I'm 23, my range is probably whatever the legal age is through the 40's or maybe lower 50's depending on the person. I'm not interested in serious dating though, I don't know if that would be different if I were.


----------



## LotusBlossom (Apr 2, 2011)

I used to never give younger men a second glance, but I've been with a few since so my opinion about them changed somewhat. As long as they don't obviously 'boy' mentality then I guess, yeah why not?

strangely enough, I seem to attract them like moths to a flame.

upper age limit is, I guess, late thirties.


----------



## Napoleptic (Oct 29, 2010)

YourVeryFlesh said:


> Half your age plus seven years should be the lowest you can go. Otherwise it's just creepy.


I'm 30, so I can date a 22-year-old but a 21-year-old would be "just creepy"? Seems kind of odd to me. What if he turns 22 next week? I can't be interested in him now, but as of next Thursday it's suddenly okay? Or if I'm attracted to someone who's 22 now, it would have been "just creepy" before I had my last birthday a few months ago, even though our age gap is now (numerically speaking) larger?

I'm always suspicious of hard and fast rules like this in regard to dating, and this one in particular seems rather silly to me.


----------



## Esilenna (Jul 10, 2011)

I'm sixteen... I would go as low as 15 or as high as 18.
And 18 would be pushing it.


----------



## Valvatorez (Sep 8, 2011)

..... I don't wanna say! Anything sexual... depends on the legal age (and no whatever part of Canadia is 14 and the part of Mexico that is 13 DO NOT COUNT). As far as dating and just kissing and hugging, a year under that max.


----------



## Paradox1987 (Oct 9, 2010)

Luke said:


> What kind of age range do you find appropriate for dating? I'm 26 and I think 20 would be my lower limit and early thirties would be my upper. But I would be pretty flexible about this if I met the right person.


I'm led to believe the "rule" on this is "half your age + 7", so at 26, it's 13+7 = 20 for a lower limit. Of course, I don't really believe in "rules". My own age range (at the ripe old age of 24 lol) is:

Lower bracket: 21
Higher bracket: 29.


----------



## Valvatorez (Sep 8, 2011)

Oops forgot my max xD Around 27


----------



## twoofthree (Aug 6, 2011)

Paradox1987 said:


> I'm led to believe the "rule" on this is "half your age + 7", so at 26, it's 13+7 = 20 for a lower limit. Of course, I don't really believe in "rules". My own age range (at the ripe old age of 24 lol) is:
> 
> Lower bracket: 21
> Higher bracket: 29.


P=13*(1.015)^(m)-13 , where P is the age difference and m is your age

is possibly a better one, though.


----------



## Perpetual Iridescence (Apr 13, 2011)

I'm 16 next month. 16 for the youngest, 19 for the oldest.


----------



## pretty.Odd (Oct 7, 2010)

16 to about 30.


----------



## zen0202 (Mar 14, 2011)

im thinking 20+


----------



## Jace (Sep 30, 2011)

I'm 17 and I'd go for 16-18. 15 or 19 is really pushing it for obvious legal reasons but I'd go for it if we really connected and there wasn't an immediate threat of sex.

One thing to consider is that 17 is the legal age in my state.


----------



## Persephone (Nov 14, 2009)

I don't care. As long as he's not young enough to be illegal or old enough that his wrinkles seriously get in the way of my mood. I'm 18.


----------



## CCCXXIX (Mar 11, 2011)

Grass on the field, play ball!!


----------



## Thomas D M Thompson (Sep 14, 2011)

CCCXXIX said:


> Grass on the field, play ball!!


And if there's no grass, roll 'em over and play in the mud.


----------



## shadowofambivalence (May 11, 2011)

youngest im willing to date is 20 and the oldest is 35


----------



## KC (May 5, 2011)

I'm 21...

Apparently the closer for me the better. 

20 - 22


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

20
I'll date 15-21

unfortunate (for them) I can't have sex with anyone under the age of consent, but we can still date.


----------



## beast in peace (Feb 18, 2011)

I am 19, and dated someone 8 years older so I'd say between 18 and 27 at this point.


----------



## Stephen (Jan 17, 2011)

Luke said:


> What kind of age range do you find appropriate for dating?


When I was on OKCupid, I set a lower limit of 30, and an upper limit of 45. It didn't occur to me that I might find someone outside of that range that I would feel comfortable with and attracted to, as attraction for me is based very heavily on shared values and goals. I'm wrong a lot. My girlfriend is 24, and we really connect. Life is too short to evaluate others on the basis of anything but their individual qualities.

That said, I think this is very rare.


----------



## jessaywhat (Sep 10, 2011)

my boyfriend is 35, and i'm 19. we have the same birthday so we're exactly 16 years apart.

it took me a very long time to feel okay with this kind of relationship. i had a really hard time believing he had decent intentions at first and then finally letting myself feel okay with him. we've been dating for about a year and a half. i've learned a lot through him. he's at a different place in his life and he knows what he wants and he knows who he is. i'm young and i want to have fun and have my freedom and he knows it. it's not completely monogamous but he's the only person i'm involved with. does he hook up with other girls? he says he doesn't, and that's okay with me. basically i had to learn to be comfortable with not being 100% sure in a lot of ways. i know i care about him and i like his company. will it go somewhere in the future? i really don't know. right now it's fine and both of us are comfortable enough, but what is on his agenda in the next few years is definitely different than what's on mine.

the only thing i have to say about this experience is that it's just like anything else in life. i may never fully understand or make sense of this relationship or connection but it's working right now and i'm learning from it. as far as in a social context i never thought i would date somebody so much older, i used to frown upon girls my age dating guys even a few years older. and then what do you know things just happen! lol its whatever.


----------



## Obsidean (Mar 24, 2010)

"If they're old enough to bleed, they're old enough to breed."


----------



## Tori (Jul 31, 2010)

any age. just bcs we were born in that time what we were and have different knowledge and experience in life- we become what we are.

if its for baby-making - best ages are ~ 20-35.


----------



## PAdude (Mar 18, 2011)

I'll be 20 next month. I'd say that 17 would be my absolute lower limit and 24-25ish would be my absolute upper limit. though I think I'd most likely be attracted to women in the 18-22 range.


----------



## The13thGuest (May 3, 2011)

Younger guys aren't my thing, I generally like them 3 years or older. 
So like 19-29. I don't think I'm going to let anyone 30+ in my pants until I'm 19-20. 
But currently I'm actually interested in someone who is 18, so if I got with him our relationship would actually be legal! :'D


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

The13thGuest said:


> Younger guys aren't my thing, I generally like them 3 years or older.
> So like 19-29. I don't think I'm going to let anyone 30+ in my pants until I'm 19-20.
> But currently I'm actually interested in someone who is 18, so if I got with him our relationship would actually be legal! :'D


I've heard that female 8s are often attracted to men several years older.


----------



## The13thGuest (May 3, 2011)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> I've heard that female 8s are often attracted to men several years older.


 Oh, so it's because of my Enneagram type?
I always thought it was because guys my age act like their 10 years younger. So dating someone physically 16 is dating someone mentally 6. XD I'd be a mental-pedophile. Hahah.
Of course, not all guys are like that, but I've never actually met an intelligent teenager that was interested in me. I'm 16 and I'm going to attend a university in January, so guys my age are generally slower than me and in highschool, you know?
Guys who are stupid and easy to wrap around my finger get boring after awhile, I need someone a little smarter.
Also, I think sexually dominating guys 5-10 years older than me makes me feel good about myself or some shit, ahah.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

The13thGuest said:


> Oh, so it's because of my Enneagram type?
> I always thought it was because guys my age act like their 10 years younger. So dating someone physically 16 is dating someone mentally 6. XD I'd be a mental-pedophile. Hahah.
> Of course, not all guys are like that, but I've never actually met an intelligent teenager that was interested in me. I'm 16 and I'm going to attend a university in January, so guys my age are generally slower than me and in highschool, you know?
> Guys who are stupid and easy to wrap around my finger get boring after awhile, I need someone a little smarter.
> Also, I think sexually dominating guys 5-10 years older than me makes me feel good about myself or some shit, ahah.


it's not because of your enneagram type, but I think they're correlated. female 8s tend to be stronger and more mature than their same age peers and are attracted to those same traits in men, wanting to make sure they have a partner that can handle them and won't be intimidated by their personality. for this reason, they often end up with older partners.
actually, given your INTJ, it probably has more to do with that, as INTJs of both genders tend to be WAY more mature than their peers.


----------



## Destiny Lund (Sep 2, 2011)

I would never go with a younger guy, not unless he was shockingly mature for his age. I've always went for older guys on account of maturity. I like a MAN, not a boy. I like my man to be very mature, have common sense, not be brainwashed by society greatly, but able to be energetic, silly, & a kid at heart. There is a difference between being immature & a kid at heart, I'd want my man to be the 2nd option. ;P
I would usually date guys who were a few years older than me, but I would never be with a guy that's more than a decade older than me. I always liked the 3-8 years older range. I always found older guys more attractive also. Funny thing is, I found my true love, & he's 2 weeks younger than me, ha ha! 
My husband is very mature for his age though, so it all worked out. 
;D


----------



## pretty.Odd (Oct 7, 2010)

I would date someone 17 (maybe 16 only if they're mature) to 28.


----------



## Sillia Rosa (Apr 9, 2011)

*What is your maximum and minimum age range for dating?*

I'm 20. On the low end I'd date an 18 year old, maximum I'd date is 55.


----------



## Razare (Apr 21, 2009)

I'm 27. 20 to 30 are my age ranges. If I were after flings, I'd consider going up to 38, not beyond that though.

I'm attracted to younger than 20's but my little sister is 19... so as soon as a woman gets near her age, it just freaks me out.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

I was just about to ask this =P
- I'm 20
- minimum: 15
- maximum: 22
- average range: 17-19


----------



## GoodOldDreamer (Sep 8, 2011)

Probably around 10 years on either side of my age (currently 30). I haven't really bothered with dating as of lately though. *shrug* Previous SOs were close to my age at the time.


----------



## Xistiller (Apr 1, 2012)

The "half your age plus seven" rule is a pretty good one, I think.
I could probably date from an age range of 17 to 25.


I'm very attracted to men in their mid-30s to mid-40s, but I don't think dating one would actually be wise.


----------



## Alaya (Nov 11, 2009)

I'm 24

min: 20
max: 30


----------



## Steel Magnolia (Apr 10, 2012)

I'm married, and my husband is 10 years older. If I were single and looking for a partner, my current age range would be:

Minimum: 26
Maximum: 42

I'm 30.


----------



## basementbugs (Apr 5, 2012)

I'm 27 and married to someone a year younger than myself. If I were looking, probably 22 would be my lower limit and 32/33-ish my upper. Probably a year or two outside of either of those ranges would be fine if I was sure it was absolutely the right match.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

I'm 26 and wouldn't date anyone under 21.


----------



## knittigan (Sep 2, 2011)

I'm 21 and at this point in my life I would prefer to date someone between one year younger and four years older (20-25). My current partner is 4 years older than me and I've found that it is a good fit for me. 

I'm often attracted to people who are older than that, but it isn't something that works for me at this point in my life. My ex and I had an age difference of 9 years and there was way too much of a power imbalance in terms of life experience (living on one's own, paying bills, having a job/mortgage/car payment, relationship experience, etc.). However, if I were like 28+, I'd have no problem dating someone outside of this range. Unfortunately, I'm not really attracted to men my own age, so opening it up to even a year younger at this point is a stretch. But again, I'd be more willing to date down if I were older.


----------



## Steel Magnolia (Apr 10, 2012)

skycloud86 said:


> I'm 26 and wouldn't date anyone under 21.


When I was 21, I wouldn't have dated anyone under 21. At that age, I definitely wanted to find someone who was older than 25. At 22, that is precisely what happened.


----------



## Curiously (Nov 7, 2011)

I'm 30. Lowest limit: 26-27; Highest limit: undecided, but preferably someone younger than my dad.


----------



## Enkidu (Apr 19, 2010)

I'm in my mid-twenties and haven't dated too many girls younger than myself. I would say 22 or 23 would be the youngest I would pursue. Otherwise, I tend to be attracted to women 5-10 years my senior.


----------



## Thereseee (Feb 12, 2012)

I'm 17.
Lowest- 16
Highest- 21


----------



## E_N_T_P (Aug 9, 2011)

bigtex1989 said:


> half your age +7 to twice (your age -7)
> 
> so 18 - 30 for me


My grandmother told me about that one, she said it's a French rule. My last 2 girlfriends were 15-18 years younger and I can see the wisdom.


----------



## sleepyhead (Nov 14, 2011)

I've kind of been all over the place in this department. 

When I was 18 I was with a 26 year old briefly.
Also at 18 I was with a 23 year old - before that I would have said the gap was too big, but we were actually a pretty decent match but didn't last long for other reasons.
At 19 my boyfriend was 21.
At 22 I was intimate with, but didn't really date, a 39 year old, 33 year old, and 31 year old...so I know I have a thing for older guys.
And the guy I actually ended up with is a year younger than me.

I'll be 27 soon and partnered with a 25 year old, but hypothetically if I was single, my lower limit is pretty much my age, but there are always exceptions - and my upper limit would probably be late 30's, depending on the guy but I also don't have a hard and fast rule. Having kids is something I really want to do and that would factor into my decision.


----------



## Saira (Feb 2, 2012)

Preferably, 20-30. I'm 21. The youngest guy I've dated was 5 years younger than me (which is a lot when you're 20) and the oldest one was 20+ years older. I don't know, that's just too much for me.


----------



## Stability (Apr 21, 2012)

I am 24, I would say low is 20 and high is 28, so four years in either direction, will change in time though I am sure.


----------



## A Little Bit of Cheeze (Apr 21, 2012)

*Love(sexual attraction) transcends age?*

(I'm iffy about the existence of love like it's perceived by the majority of the world) 
...Oddly enough I'm attracted to almost any (somewhat good-looking) man that didn't look like he was under 17/16 or was older than his mid-40s. That's like a 30 year range and I'm younger than all of them |D I have found, though, that the majority of the guys I like/fan-crush on are in their early/mid thirties. Preferably, though, they should be in their mid-twenties. 

I think the reason I'm attracted to older men (30-40) is because they look mature and I like conversing with people who actually have experience in life. 

But the 20-Mid30 range seem to have more energy (being young myself, that's somewhat important).

The main qualifications I need aren't age related, in the end I doubt it would ever matter to me. As long as you have a good sense of humor (dark would be appreciated) and are reliable/understanding I could deal with you. 

Facial hair is a plus, btw


----------



## JohnGalt (Nov 5, 2011)

I'm 26 and would be ok with 19-33.


----------



## goodgracesbadinfluence (Feb 28, 2011)

I'm 20 and I'd go no younger than 18 and no older than 22.


----------



## Master Mind (Aug 15, 2011)

self-delete


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

I'd be open to doing anyone 15+. if I develop a meaningful sexual relationship with a guy over 25, I'd be more than willing to pleasure him, but I just don't see it happening.


----------



## xerxes75 (Oct 3, 2010)

I'm 18 going on 19 so I guess 20 would be my limit, as I feel that they would most likely want to do 21 year old stuff (AKA partying, drinking, etc...) and as I can't legally do the later that would possibly cause issues. As for younger my limit would be 16 going on 17 just because I'd be getting the weird stares and stuff, though if they're mature enough and like just 16 I guess I'd be OK with that.


----------



## silverlark (Dec 1, 2011)

I am comfortable with a plus or minus 5. Preferably plus.


----------



## The Mighty Quyn (Oct 6, 2010)

I'm 28...21/35 7 years each way at the most. But like mi amiga, in the post above 5 is my general rule of thumb.


----------

